
Marc Andreessen: Flying cars are closer than you think - hanief
http://www.theverge.com/a/verge-2021/marc-andreessen-horowitz-verge-interview
======
throwbsidbdk
Look into zee aero, Google's super duper secret flying car concept. From what
I could gather they're building a hybrid, using wankel engines to provide
power and maybe some batteries or supercaps for the massive power boost needed
on VTOL takeoff and landing.

Cool stuff

------
ankurdhama
Here is the thing - For something to fail you need just one factor to fail,
for something to work you need all the factors to work together.

